# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Wolverine Commission

## ClaudiuLimbasan

Here's a recent commission piece with Logan, for which I was asked to make him really muscular and bulky as you can see!  :Smile: 

Done with inks and gray tones.

http://lc-creations.deviantart.com/

----------


## Darkseid Is

That looks great. But you have to scale that next to another character to make him look 5'5." Would look great I think.

----------

